
Against Brexit, by Scott Sumner - jseliger
http://econlog.econlib.org/archives/2016/05/against_brexit.html
======
PaulHoule
Sorry, but the rejection of "Boaty McBoatface" seals the deal for Brexit. You
ask people's opinion and then won't accept the result -- that's the
"democratic deficit".

